# "Basketball" truss?



## derekleffew (Dec 14, 2010)

One from the peanut gallery*:

> Why is this called basketball truss and and where would it appropriately be used?
> 
> Basketball Truss*Applied Electronics




*Old timers can explain the origin of the term "peanut gallery" while the students attempt to answer the main question.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 14, 2010)

Peanut Gallery refers to the in-studio live audience of small children on the 50's TV show, The Howdy Doody Show. Buffalo Bob was the human host, Howdy Doody was a marionette. Some regular features were Clarabelle the Clown (human) and Princess Summer-Fall-Winter-Spring (marionette).


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually peanut gallery precedes Howdy Doody back to Vaudeville days. The patrons in the balcony in vaudeville theatres would throw peanuts at the stage if they didn't like the act. Hoody Doody picked up on it as a name for the section of kids that participated in singing the theme.


----------



## shiben (Dec 15, 2010)

I have not the foggiest what the truss is for, but I can tell you that Google can only come up with where to buy it. I do notice on the Sales PDF there appears to be a hang bar on the inside up at the top where its caged... Something to do with that? It looks a lot higher up than you would normally want it.


----------



## avare (Dec 16, 2010)

The side openings are perfect for lettng basketballs enter the truss and be stored there until the end of game?

Andre


----------



## MuseumGuy (Dec 17, 2010)

maybe it has something to do with the lacing? that "x" pattern is weird....


----------



## len (Dec 17, 2010)

Obviously heavy duty, but I've never seen it before. Strange no brace from bottom left to top right cord that I could see, but I didn't look very closely. Closest I've heard of is ballroom truss.


----------



## museav (Dec 17, 2010)

If a basketball fits in the truss then it can be used to start Illinois versus Oakland games, The night Illinois and Oakland played with a women’s ball | Beyond the Arc.


----------



## snarefire (Dec 20, 2010)

Please someone answer cause now i am really curious......


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not familiar with it either but could it be so basketballs don't hit the lights?


----------



## chausman (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll guess that is was used for mounting basketball hoops - hence the name. Just a guess


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 21, 2010)

As suspected, it is to protect the lights in gymatoriums. The lights stay tucked inside the truss and keeps the kids from taking shots at the lights.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 21, 2010)

Having only one open side just makes it more of a challenge!

I'd prefer a Spotlight Cage.


----------



## snarefire (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for answering the question because it was beginning to drive me up the wall. I second the spotlight cage, i have a common hate for students especially athletic types.....So i can see the definite value


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 21, 2010)

snarefire said:


> Thank you for answering the question because it was beginning to drive me up the wall. I second the spotlight cage, i have a common hate for students especially athletic types.....So i can see the definite value


 
Don't hate athletes. They're in show business too.


----------



## snarefire (Dec 22, 2010)

Im allowed to moderately to extremely dislike all i want. Though i do acknowledge they are in show business as well. I just have no love for the high school aged ones who are indiscriminate, and have no respect for others, in other words the ones i dealt with. Anyways I am assuming since they have a specific design they are more or less typically used in auditoriums that double as the gym, or in an open forum setting where students are typical to hang around and have time to waist.


----------

